# First Cycle Started



## Shane1974 (Aug 4, 2012)

I started my very first AAS cycle today, Test C at 500 mg/week. My stats are:
6'1
224
14% BF
38

I just conpleted the first pin, and I can tell you it was NOT graceful at all. I used a 20 gauge to draw, and a 23 1.5" to pin my glute. I swabbed correctly, aspirated, and got the stuff in. However, I was shaking like a leaf and there was no slow, 20 second inject. I got the Test in, and pulled out. Small, red stream of blood, and then it was over. It went ok, I think, and feel better about the next time. 

I will try to keep this log up, and will report any significant changes. I'll give my weight every week, and let you guys know when I feel libido, strength, etc. go up. I will need help with sides.... some people say start an AI immediately, some wait for sides....I decided to start Adex .25 mg EOD and see what happens. I am excited, and can't wait to see what it feels like to be on.

My diet is good, with around 3500 calories a day. I usually break that up into
6 meals, and cheat twice a week. I'll need to do cardio for 20-30 minutes every other day, or I start gaining BF. Anyway- thanks everybody for helping me get this thing off the ground.


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 4, 2012)

Good luck brother. Sounds great.


----------



## Shane1974 (Aug 4, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> Good luck brother. Sounds great.



Thanks, Herm. No more pHs!!


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 4, 2012)

Nice you started you r cycle Shane, subbed bro


----------



## beasto (Aug 4, 2012)

good deal bro!!! BROKE YOU AAS virginity!!! At least you can pin yourself I know buddies that can't do it themselves!!! Keep us posted!!!


----------



## Cyborg (Aug 4, 2012)

It's a hell of a ride. Enjoy brother!


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 4, 2012)

OK its about time I do this... I took you one point down on the gay scale.

In all seriousness you will probably notice some libido increase fairly quickly... some guys feel that in a week! You will know once you can shove your cock through a wall


----------



## Lulu66 (Aug 4, 2012)

How much u pin on your first shot? Normally i will pinn a 500mg for the first 2 pins, then continue with the 250x2 a week. Helps a bit to get ur levels up. And eat my friend. If you dont gag by the end of the day when you see a food commercial, u aint eating enough...
And we want pictures to help satisfy our homo love for each other...


----------



## Hollywood72 (Aug 4, 2012)

Congrats bro.  I'm a week into my first (Test E/500 wk).  We're also about the same damn size and age.  You better not make me look bad


----------



## Malevolence (Aug 4, 2012)

if you can walk for 30 minutes right when you get up in the morning on an empty stomach.  That is one of the best ways to burn fat without burning muscle too.  Have fun and get ready to beat your dick like when you were 16


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 4, 2012)

Get it brahh! You'll never forget your first cycle!


----------



## DF (Aug 4, 2012)

Best of luck Bro! I will be following along.  Your going to love this.


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 4, 2012)

LOG it- I'm subbed bro...and welcome to the dark side.... but it's okay, we have cookies.


----------



## JOMO (Aug 4, 2012)

Cherry is BROKEN!!!!! We now bury your PH past and start a new AAS beginning. As Vette said..welcome to the Darkside!

 Pinning will become much easier bro. Glute shots are just a weird position all together to pin yourself, I always shake alittle when doing them. Now delts and quads are much much easier. 

Subbing and looking forward to how you progress!


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 4, 2012)

Haha. My first time I shook like a leaf and backed down, then had to try again the next day.

Good job bro, it is so much easier as you go.


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 4, 2012)

Congrats mate - in a few weeks you will feel like superman - you'll never want to stop!


----------



## Moppy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Looking forward to hearing your progress.  I remember my first cycle and 2 things stand out.  First, as was said, my libido went through the roof.  Wanted to fuck every chic within 100 meters of me.  Second thing, was that my gains in strength (I am a powerlifter), meaning new muscle, was not that great after 1 cycle.  In fact, it was about 3-4 cycles in before I really noticed significant strength increases and new muscle.  But I started at 36-37 years of age.  Just be patient and dont expect to much from your first cycle.  Train hard, eat right, and wait a few cycles before your body starts to really change.


----------



## Shane1974 (Aug 7, 2012)

Update:
Last night was my second pin and went better than the first. There was still a little shaking going on, but I think part of that is reaching around to pin my glute. I haven't really noticed anything except for morning wood.....all night long. I have, however, noticed that my nipples feel a little more sensitive. Similar to what I have felt with P-Plex. I am running Adex at .25 mg EOD, but maybe I need to run it at .50 mg EOD? What do you guys think? I have also noticed a warm feeling in my face, much like I feel on Mdrol. Anyway-nothing major to report.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 7, 2012)

Persoqnlly I think your nipple thing is in your head. People are so concerned with gyno that they get gyno symptoms but in all actuality it's just in thier heads lol if that makes sense? One pin of test isn't gonna send your e through the roof. Unless of course you shoot a gram of suspension lol then you might have an issue.

Personally I wouldn't start the adex for 2-3 weeks. You don't want to crash your e2 right off the bat and feel like shit. I'd drop it til the end of week 3 and start at .25 eod. If you start holding water and it's not just bloat from eating a little dirty, then try .5 eod. Just my opinion. Shit, I have gyno from puberty and don't have any issues til about week 8-10 with high e. that's when I jump on stane. The thing I've found about cycling for me is we can give you all the advice in the world but you have to play with things and find out what works best for you. What works for me might not work for you or anyone else. That's part of the fun and experience. It's all a learning process. Just remember, train hard, eat harder, eat more once you start gaining, and get your rest in and have fun bro! Welcome to the dark side


----------



## OCDude (Aug 7, 2012)

Haha I gotta get my act together and order everything so I can start! Making me jealous I'm so ready to start my cycle!
I'll probably shake like leaf too! Looking forward to your progress man!


----------



## Shane1974 (Aug 11, 2012)

Ok-here is my official 1 week update. I am 3 pins in and at one week and I am already starting to feel really good. My libido is up a little and I have a "something exciting is about to happen" kind of feeling. I occasionally get this burning, flushing feeling in my face that I used to get with phs. My strength hasn't really gone up, and weight has stayed the same-but I am starting to feel great!! Blood pressure is 117/58. I started to feel a little nipple itch, so I increased my Adex dose to .5 mg EOD. Pinning is getting much easier, and instead of dreading the pin, I am starting to look forward to it. I will keep you guys posted.


----------



## Jada (Aug 11, 2012)

Riding with u bro! Enjoy


----------



## Yaya (Aug 13, 2012)

good luck shane


----------



## Shane1974 (Aug 18, 2012)

Week 2 Update: 
I am 5 pins in, and pinning is getting much easier. I am only pinning glutes, and haven't really had any problems. I still feel really good at times, and that "something exciting is about to happen" feeling is still there, but it comes and goes. No strength increases or weight gain as of yet, but libido continues to rise. I was out of town this week, so I had to work out in a different gym, and eat out a lot. I ate relatively clean, but a steak and sweet potato at Outback really isn't all that damn "clean." I keep getting a hot, flushing sensation in my face off and on, and my hands and feet feel a little different. Nothing really major to report this week-but obviously moving in the forward direction. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## Jada (Aug 18, 2012)

Nice update Shane, for me I felt my libido go threw the roof on week 3. Dude it was crazy! Then the test kicked in week 4


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 18, 2012)

week 5 the ride starts to move faster keep goin shane


----------



## Shane1974 (Aug 24, 2012)

Week 3 Update:
Holy Shit!! I am feeling GREAT!! That whole "something exciting is about to happen" feeling came over me Monday night, and it hasn't left. At first, it was coming and going, but this time, it has stayed. Also, my libido is ridiculous. Like I said in the chatbox, I haven't seen an unattractive female in the last week. They all look hot! I have been out of town for awhile, and now I am back in Nashvegas. I have been away from wifey, so I have had to resort to frequent and obsessive masturbation...but that is all about to change. Mentally, I feel superior to all males, and feel like NOTHING is a challenge. I noticed some strength increases this week, but not in the 4-6 rep range, more in the 10-12 rep range. For instance, instead of leg pressing 540 pounds for 10 reps, 16 reps were no problem, but I still couldn't get more than 8 reps at 630. Also, I could row (back) 155 lbs 12 reps instead of the usual 8, yet had no luck rowing 165. And here is the greatest part of this week's update:

*WEIGHT INCREASE ALERT, WEIGHT INCREASE ALERT!*
Starting weight: *224*
Starting BF: 14 %
Current weight: *230*
Current BF: 13.9 %

Thanks everyone for taking an interest in my log. Later-


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 24, 2012)

Congratulations on your progress and weight gain. Im one week ahead of you and i've gone from 185 to 192lbs. I know what you mean about the weights. I can go more reps on my bicep and tricep cable excercises, and i've been able to up the weights. Its frickin awesome! Last night i was belting out bicep curls and tricep extensions that a month ago would have been impossible to do. I think you are in for an awesome ride.


----------



## Jada (Aug 25, 2012)

nice update brother go kill those weights:tren:


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Aug 25, 2012)

keep it up Shane so far so good!!!


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 25, 2012)

Do it brother! Focus that strong positive energy on tearing the weights apart! Sling Iron and conquer the fucking world... you got this bro!

Man made Iron and Man can destroy it- get in the holy sanctuary of strength and tear that shit up!!!


----------



## Trust (Aug 25, 2012)

Nice man! Keep us posted!! Good luck on your first cycle!


----------



## theminister (Aug 25, 2012)

welcome to the sickness


----------



## SmilingBob (Aug 25, 2012)

Shane1974 said:


> Week 3 Update:
> Holy Shit!! I am feeling GREAT!!



Its over now. You'll never put the needle down. Welcome to the first day of the rest of your life.


----------



## Shane1974 (Sep 3, 2012)

Week 4 Update:
Just got in from Vegas and had a blast. I ate like a pig, so I am not surprised that I had an increase in bodyfat. It has been two weeks since I have done any cardio, this week I will be back to doing 30 minutes EOD. I still feel fucking incredible, and have experienced an even greater increase in libido. I have added 20 pounds to my bench so far, and have noticed a decrease in fatigue at the gym. I had a little bit of a harder time sleeping this week, but I am blaming that on Vegas. I haven't really noticed through the roof strength increases, but I can tell I am getting stronger. Gains have been really good so far, and I can't tell you how GREAT I feel.

Starting Weight: 224
Starting Bodyfat: 14%
Current Weight: 236
Current Bodyfat: 14.4%


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 3, 2012)

Shane1974 said:


> Week 4 Update:
> Just got in from Vegas and had a blast. I ate like a pig, so I am not surprised that I had an increase in bodyfat. It has been two weeks since I have done any cardio, this week I will be back to doing 30 minutes EOD. I still feel fucking incredible, and have experienced an even greater increase in libido. I have added 20 pounds to my bench so far, and have noticed a decrease in fatigue at the gym. I had a little bit of a harder time sleeping this week, but I am blaming that on Vegas. I haven't really noticed through the roof strength increases, but I can tell I am getting stronger. Gains have been really good so far, and I can't tell you how GREAT I feel.
> 
> Starting Weight: 224
> ...



looking good brother


----------



## coltmc4545 (Sep 3, 2012)

I'd say a 20lb increase on bench is a massive strength increase at 4 weeks bro lol


----------



## Shane1974 (Sep 4, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> I'd say a 20lb increase on bench is a massive strength increase at 4 weeks bro lol



Is it? That's another interesting fun-filled fact for my steroid scrapbook. Guess I am experiencing through the roof strength increases. Can't seem to get much more on my squat, though.


----------



## powermaster (Sep 4, 2012)

Man shane you got me pumped and excited to start my cycle. sounds like you got it going your way.


----------



## Shane1974 (Sep 7, 2012)

Week 5 Update:
I am still feeling great! I am finally off the road and have started back on a clean diet and cardio. My weight is a little down, but I expected that coming off a 4 day trip to Vegas. I am really starting to notice some strength increases, but these have been subtle (except for my bench, which has went up 20 pounds). My libido is what is the most surprising. I am constantly horny regardless of how giving my poor wife is. I have also noticed an increase in energy.....I don't seem to need as much sleep to feel really good. I have ordered some TNE, and have been warned that it is only for experienced vets, but I must admit I am tempted to use it as a preworkout. So far, my first cycle has been nothing short of amazing. The only thing I am slightly disappointed in is how slow the strength increases 
are coming. The weight gain has been great, but I know some of what I have gained is water and fat. I also expect gains to significantly slow down; 12 pounds in 4 weeks is exceptional. Like I have mentioned, I have been eating out a lot and while I try to make healthy choices, we all know Outback and Logan's is full of fat. 

Starting Weight: *224*
Starting Bodyfat: 14%
Current Weight: *234*
Current Bodyfat: 14.2%


----------



## pirovoliko (Sep 13, 2012)

nice log shane..  subbed in.. thanks for welcome today


----------



## Shane1974 (Sep 14, 2012)

Week 6 Update:
What a great week! I still feel absolutely amazing! Libido is high and I am really starting to notice some strength increases. I feel more fired up than ever, and have turned into some kind of animal in the sense that there are only a few things that interest me...pussy, food, weights, sleep. I noticed more strength increases this week, and added 15 pounds to my military press, which would normally have taken 6 months or more. I am starting to feel and look bigger. My shirts are a little tighter, and when  I look in the mirror, I just look bigger. My wife has noticed the weight gain.....says when in bed her arm doesn't go around me nearly as much. I also started experimenting with TNE this week....and I LOVE IT!! I am sure this has contributed to my strength and libido increases. I tried 50, 75, and 100 mg on M, W, and F. I found 75 mg to be the sweet spot for me. I understand that it has increased my dose of Test from 500 mg to  725 mg (if I stick with 75 mg M,W,F) so I am keeping an eye out for increased sides. My adex dose has stayed the same. I do feel a tiny bit of bloat in my stomach, but nothing major. I had an increase in blood pressure (117/58 to 141/74) this week, so I have tried to increase cardio and watch my sodium intake. This morning it was better....131/69. Here are my current stats:

Starting Weight: *224*
Starting Bodyfat: *14%*
Current Weight:* 237*
Current Bodyfat: *14.2%*


----------



## Shane1974 (Sep 21, 2012)

Week 7 Update:
This week was interesting. I lost weight on the scale, and while my piece of shit body fat monitor shows very little body fat loss, I can tell I have lost some fat. Kinda strange that I gained so much weight so quickly, and now it seems like I am gaining more slowly. I really had a good week in cardio for the first time since I started, and this week there was no doubt my strength has went through the roof. My squat is up 20 pounds, my bench 25 pounds, and deadlift up 30 pounds. I also have little to no fatigue in the gym.....I feel like I could lift forever. I also have a greater sense of well being than I have since on cycle. I just feel really good most of the time. My libido has gone to some strange and sick, twisted place. I have become consumed by the thought of pussy, and can't get enough. To be honest, I think the libido changes thus far have been the most drastic. I ran TNE at 75 mg on MWF and had NO sides whatsoever. I was also back on the road this week, so diet wasn't that great. Only major changes this week are strength. Current stats:

Starting Weight: *224*
Starting Bodyfat: *14%*
Current Weight: *235*
Current Bodyfat: *13.8%*


----------



## Shane1974 (Sep 28, 2012)

Week 8 Update:
Another good week. This week I focused on more reps using the same weight I did before cycle, instead of more weight. I think I am most impressed with this kind of strength increase. Sure, I have added weight to my bench, deadlift, and squat....but I can do more reps of the same weight than I used to. For instance....I usually struggle to get through 3 sets of 12 at 225,and today I was able to do 3 sets of 16 at 225 (no tne). I can tell I am still loosing bodyfat, libido is still high, and weight gain is staying steady. No major differences this week. Here are my stats:

Starting Weight: *224*
Starting Bodyfat: *14%*
Current Weight: *236*
Current Bodyfat: *13.6%*


----------



## jyoung8j (Sep 29, 2012)

Sounds good.. still long while to go on wks chart for more gains.. Good job bro!!


----------



## Workhard10 (Nov 12, 2012)

Haha "beat your dick like you are 16 again". Nice log man. Is there any benefit to use 1.5 inch over 1 inch needle?


----------



## Curiosity (Nov 12, 2012)

Workhard10 said:


> Haha "beat your dick like you are 16 again". Nice log man. Is there any benefit to use 1.5 inch over 1 inch needle?



It might be beneficial to use a 1.5 if you have some fat on ya, otherwise a 1 should be fine for skinny folks. I'm 9% BF and used a 1 on all sites no problem. Start a thread if you want more answers to that question though.


----------

